# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  RIP Bob Welch

## Eddie

Former member of Fleetwood Mac...
I loved his solo version of this song, which he originally did with FM:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rn4Ku...eature=related

----------


## andynap

He left before they became famous but did some good things himself. What's with all the suicides lately?

----------


## Voosh

Another sad.   :Frown:

----------


## Rosemary

Another sad.

----------

